# Mon Apple tv, XBMC et moi ...



## Indus76 (13 Août 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

voila mon "soucis", j'ai actuellement une Apple tv 2, un Mbp 13" mid-2010, le projet est simple pouvoir lire mes fichiers (principalement films), sur ma Tv via L'apple TV, j'ai donc jailbreaké mon apple tv et installé XBMC la n'est pas le "soucis", je n'arrive tout simplement pas à configurer XBMC ou peut être mon MBP pour pouvoir exploiter celui-ci et ne plus avoir à galerer à convertir les fichiers et tout ce que sa implique :/.

Et comme un groupe de rock célèbre a pu le dire "HELP!", et merci.


----------

